# How much should he eat



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a four month old chi and he weighs four pounds. He only eats a half a cup a day, is that enough? I give him more but he'll only eat a half a cup.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

what food are you feeding ?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am giving him Wellness puppy.


----------

